# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Hat Disney das Ende umgeschnitten?



## Darkmoon76 (7. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Hat Disney das Ende umgeschnitten?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Hat Disney das Ende umgeschnitten?*


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2020)

Komme grad aus dem Kino und fand (neben ein paar anderen Dingen), das Ende irgendwie "komisch", fühlte sich... Keine Ahnung. 

Was mir allgemein ein wenig auf den Kecks ging war dieses hin und her gereise. Erinnerte mich an MMO-Quests. Und irgendwie kommt jeder tote Charakter wieder. Das nimmt mir jede Spannung.


----------



## Wubaron (7. Januar 2020)

Hier ein reddit Beitrag dazu https://www.reddit.com/r/saltiertha.../heres_what_ive_been_told_from_a_source_that/

Und ein Video was den Beitrag auf Deutsch zusammenfasst https://youtu.be/24QDI8p-tWM


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (7. Januar 2020)

Wenn man sich viele Filme anschaut dann müsste es einem eigentlich schon im Kino aufgefallen sein das vieles aus dem Film geschnitten wurde. Das war bei Justice League so, das war bei Warcraft so und so ist es auch bei vielen anderen Filme wo sich die Geldgeber in den Kreativen Prozess des Regisseurs einmischen.

Die Filme wirken dann durcheinander und man springt von Szene zu Szene. Das Editing ist meistens auch nicht gut. Vieles macht keinen Sinn usw. 

 The Irishman ist das genaue Gegenteil von solchen Filmen.


----------



## LostViking (7. Januar 2020)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Hier ein reddit Beitrag dazu https://www.reddit.com/r/saltiertha.../heres_what_ive_been_told_from_a_source_that/
> 
> Und ein Video was den Beitrag auf Deutsch zusammenfasst https://youtu.be/24QDI8p-tWM



Ach du heilige...


----------



## Jakkelien (7. Januar 2020)

Klingt unglaubwürdig.
Der Regisseur hat die Hosen an und sitzt mit im Schnittraum. Disney soll dann eigens dran herumgeschnippelt haben?
Will zwar nicht ausschließen, dass irgend jemand von Disney der Größenwahn überkommen hat... aber echt nicht glaubhaft.


----------

